
Show HN: ucrypt, a simple encryption command-line utility and Python library. - jamiesonbecker
https://github.com/userify/ucrypt/
======
jamiesonbecker
"μcrypt is is a command-line tool and Python library that uses a shared key to
compress and decrypt/encrypt files that wraps proven tools NaCl and gzip. It's
designed to be fast and easy to install."

tl;dr: based on NaCl/libsodium (X25519), w/ a CLI wrapper and very small
Python library in one file.

